# Borneo bound!



## ellroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Tomorrow I jet off to Borneo for 2 weeks in the rainforest! Followed by two weeks in Thailand.....

Obviously I will be keeping my eyes peeled for exciting bugs and have the camera at the ready.....I even bought a sweep net to see what I can catch!

Will hopefully have some good stuff to post when I get back,

cheers

Alan


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 21, 2006)

cool tell use if you find anything


----------



## jandl2204 (Aug 21, 2006)

Enjoy yourself Alan!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 21, 2006)

have a good un !


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2006)

Yea Alan! You will have so much fun I'm sure. Enjoy yourself, and remember to stock up on boxes


----------

